
Reverse Engineering x86 Processor Microcode (2017) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
https://www.syssec.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/media/emma/veroeffentlichungen/2017/08/16/usenix17-microcode.pdf
======
peter_d_sherman
Also:

[https://www.syssec.ruhr-uni-
bochum.de/research/publications/...](https://www.syssec.ruhr-uni-
bochum.de/research/publications/microcode-reversing/)

And:

Stackoverflow Question: Why does Intel hide internal RISC core in their
processors?

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5806589/why-does-
intel-h...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5806589/why-does-intel-hide-
internal-risc-core-in-their-processors)

